# New kitten change in behaviour



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have recently got 2 kittens, only 6 weeks old, found on my fiances farm away from their mum. They've been to the vet fir a checkup and have a clean bill of health. We have a boy and a girl. The boy has been great with his litter tray and the girl nit so good, until I got 2 trays, all fine for a couple of days when the boy then started toileting in a corner of the hall! So another litter tray later, he used it a bit but has now been toileting NEXT to it. Now I know he's only little and still learning, I watch them like a hawk and when he starts sniffing about put him in the tray right away, just seems to be when I'm not in he does it. Another funny thing he does is scratch around his food bowl? Is it a territorial thing or anything else? Any advice on getting him to use his tray would be appreciated! To clarify there are 3 trays in the house!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Scratching round the food bowl is normal.

The toileting needs dealing with.

Firstly you must clean any affected area thoroughly with a solution of biological washing powder or liquid, and wipe with surgical spirit if you can.

6 weeks is far too young to be away from their mother so no wonder they are having toilet problems. It's also possible she was around, just not with them, but had they stayed longer with her they would have become feral.

When you have to leave them confine them in a room with a washable floor and a couple of trays, one each end. Even at 12 weeks when a kitten has to go it can find it can't get to the tray in time.

Try different litters and different trays - covered / uncovered - and this link might help:

Bringing up a litter of kittens â health considerations | international cat care

Health-wise they need worming now, and again in 3 weeks and again after that. Mum has probably passed roundworm to them in her milk. You also need to be sure there are no fleas - comb them with a fine tooth comb over a bit of white card and if you get dark bits of dirt out moisten it. If it stains pink that is flea droppings. Treat the house with Indorex or similar, consult your vet about treating the kittens - do NOT use Bob Martins or other pet shop products.

They should be ready for their 1st vaccination at 9 weeks, the 2nd 3 weeks later.

I strongly advise getting them chipped as well.

Finally neutering. You have a boy & a girl, they will mate if not neutered early enough. Find out how early your vet will neuter them, if he/she insists on waiting until they are 6 months old ring round other vets in your area until you find one that will do it earlier. I have a vet who neuters at 13 weeks which is perfect.


----------



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi thanks for your message. Thy have been to the vet we've checked for fleas, thy have a 3 day wormer and are booked in in 2 weeks for tier vacs. I spoke to the vet about everything they needed and I think he will neuter them at 5 months. 

The only wee issue we have is with the litter trays. I ha 2 trays out and at first little boy was grand at first and now seems to have chosen a corner in the hall (they have the run if the kitchen and hall as te kitchen can get cold durin the day (although I have put a wee heat pad in their bed)) I added another litter tray to the hall where he was toiletig and he uses it sometimes and sometimes goes on the carpet next to it! Any advice on how to stop him using the carpet at all? Someone said he might be stressed?


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

The kittens are away from their mum at a very young age and haven't learned how to use the litter tray yet, it is a skill she would have taught them.

So, you have to step in and be their mummy  Make sure the litter tray is clean, take one kitten at a time and place them in. Then use your hands to scratch at the litter, dig in and move it around abit, show them what to do.

What litter are you using? It's possible that it's hurting their feet and so don't want to use it. Also, how often do you clear it out? Some cats won't use a tray that is dirty, especially if it's been used by another cat, even a sibling.


----------



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

When I am in the house with them try usually miaow when they need te loo and I put them in the tray - I thought the boy didn't want to use the same tray as his sister so got him his own, I work full time but at the minute as they are so tiny I have been coming him at lunchtime too to make sure they are ok (it's very hard to go back to work after that lol) I clean the tray as soon as they have used it as long as I am in the house. I wondered about the bedding, currently using wood pellets, maybe he doesn't like them?


----------



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

Also re being away from their mum the wee boy was found lying out in the rain in the middle of the yard one day and was left to see if mum came back and then picked up after a wee while (who could leave a kitten out in the rain?) and the girl was found about 4 days later - similar situation.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes it maybe that he doesn't like the feel of the pellets, try using Cat's Best Oko Plus. You can get it from pets at home or online from zooplus.

How often are they being fed a day? And on what? They are so tiny they need small and very regular meals.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Ash1984 said:


> Also re being away from their mum the wee boy was found lying out in the rain in the middle of the yard one day and was left to see if mum came back and then picked up after a wee while (who could leave a kitten out in the rain?) and the girl was found about 4 days later - similar situation.


Something must have happened to the mother.


----------



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

They are being fed about 4/5 times a day, small meals with whisk as kitten food and kitten milk (I am trying it get them Onto water and gradually diluting the milk, I am also givin them iams kitten food which I have soaked but they are not interested in It at all! The vet said that this was ok to feed them - I really want to give them a good start I think I'm driving the vet mad! I haven't ha data for years and nothing as tiny as these 2! I'll have a look at litter for them too (just for boy) thanks 

Is there anything better that I should fed them?


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Yes perhaps try a different litter.
When I got some for the first time I was sold a grey clay litter and the man said to get that in the first place cause all cats are fine with it.
I'm currently using a Golden Gray litter which is a clumping clay one and I m quite impressed. I also have some World's Best next to try, which seems to be similar.
If you have several trays you can experiment different ones?

Good luck with the kitties.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done for rescuing these little babies.:thumbsup: 

Please don't give the kitties soaked dry food. Dry food is full of bacteria, and if you add water the bacteria becomes activated and starts to increase rapidly. Could make them poorly.

Feed them a good quality wet kitten food, not Whiskas. Hilife, Lily's Kitchen, Natures Menu, Wainwrights, can all be bought from [email protected] Even Felix As Good As it Looks is better at a push than Whiskas. 

Don't give them much kitten milk, or they will fill their bellies up and then not be able to eat much food. They need the nourishment from the food. As said by others, they need small frequent meals. 

Great you are able to come home at lunchtime to feed them :thumbsup: Also consider buying a battery operated pet auto-feeder from amazon, and putting a couple of meals in that. Set the timer to open say 3 hours after their last meal. 

Main thing is to feed them as much as they want, do not ration them. They will regulate themselves. 

Good luck! Would love to see some photos of these little babies.


----------



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

How do I post pics?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi

re litter

I know adult cats who don't like the feel of wood pellets on their paws so it could be that.

Golden Grey (or similar) from Zooplus is great on their feet as its like sand, as someone has already said. They all love digging in it.

But if you want to try something with a similar texture before you order a lot of it, Tesco have one in their own make that's in a plastic container which should be fine for kittens. Just put the whole tub in one tray so they have plenty to dig in. It clumps everything really well so you just take the balls out so it is more economical than it first looks.

If they like/use it, then look at Zooplus for the better ones such as Golden Grey, it will be cheaper ordering in bulk as they get older.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ash, the age of 5 months is late to neuter and spay when you have a girl and a boy. One of my kittens had her first heat at 4 months. I would phone around other vets and see if you can find one who will do the op at 4 mths. They might not be able to neuter the boy at that age if his testicles haven't both dropped by then, but there should be no problem spaying the girl.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Ash, the age of 5 months is late to neuter and spay when you have a girl and a boy. One of my kittens had her first heat at 4 months. I would phone around other vets and see if you can find one who will do the op at 4 mths. They might not be able to neuter the boy at that age if his testicles haven't both dropped by then, but there should be no problem spaying the girl.


Testicles are normally in the scrotum at birth in kittens but of course very tiny and hard to feel, at least for this non-expert. Male cats can also be fertile for a while after neutering, so it's vital to get the girl spayed as soon as possible after her second vaccination. This page might help - the information isn't that up-to-date on it:

Cats Protection | Neutering | Find an Early Neutering Vet


----------



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

Great thanks - they aRe booked in for their first vac in a couple of weeks so I will ask the vet about neUtering again - I'm very much being guided by my vet with neutering which is why I thought 5 months was ok. I will definitely phone round if they won't do it earlier than 5 months.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cat Attract Clumping Litter 18kg (40lbs) | eBay
This litter may look ridiculously expensive, but it really does work so is worth the money.
Once you sort the immediate issue you can move onto another cheaper brand if you wish.


----------



## Ash1984 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think thisis sorted now - crosses fingers! I noticed D scratching in a newspaper for the loo, have put some paper under the litter tray and also under the litter and he hasn't missed the box at all. I have also moved their bed from the kitchen to the hall so 'his' litter tray is closer and maybe this has helped. They seem to have picked a litter tray each. Thanks for all your help and I will get them new litter also


----------

